# Holiday Shipping Deadline This Weekend



## EN Publishing (Dec 8, 2022)

Thank you for your support throughout 2022! As an indie ttrpg company we really appreciate you buying our games!


Please note we cannot guarantee any orders placed after 12th December will arrive in time for Christmas. This is due to the delays and congestion that can happen in the postal service around the holidays, which is sadly out of our control.

So make sure to place your holiday orders this weekend!

If you have any questions or concerns please do get in touch to admin@enpublishingrpg.com







The Weather Outside is Frightful: Chilly D&D Resources!​This week we launched *The Weather Outside is Frightful: Chilly D&D Resources!

Click here to check out the project on Kickstarter!* 

The northerns lands are buried under snow and ice. It is beautiful, pristine, and still. Too still...
Bring the cold chill of winter to your D&D games with this 30-page softcover book

Four chilly subclasses for barbarians, monks, and warlocks 
Undead monsters who hide in the obscuring ice and snow, and chilling foes to astound your players 
Challenge your players with encounters such as avalanches, frozen bridges, mammoth warriors, winter riders, and wolves 
On a dark, snowy night, there comes a dream of lust, blood, and a girl with a heart of winter--an adventure for characters of 4th level!


----------

